# Controlling diy home speakers via h701?



## pork soda (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm thinking of building some nice home speakers using some of the diy drivers I've collected over the years. I have a small 25 amp power supply that I picked up. Is it possible to use a 12v head unit and an h701 running to four older 110v home power amplifiers to create a three way plus sub, active system? Not sure how to set gains on home amps. Just daydreaming here, but is this possible to achieve? What would be the pros and cons to a project like this?
I've been wanting to do a home speaker build for years but haven't the foggiest clue about passive crossover networks. I much prefer running active systems in my vehicles.
What say you?


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

Sure, it's possible. Building a tower, bookshelf or cabinet is a little more difficult than sticking drivers in your doors though. I'd suggest you look over some DIY projects and read up a little on enclosure design. I've been considering building some bookshelves with a few drivers I have lying around and can't really get over the passive network idea. The crossover is the most difficult part to get right and going active will ease that a little. The cost of passive vs. the flexibility of active in the DIY scene is a hurdle I'm attempting to leap.


Do you have access to measurement tools? Look to see if there are any designs out there that use the drivers you have, it'll make it easier.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

In my old garage I simply ran a car battery off of a trickle charger to power a HU and some us acoustic amps. Worked quite well because it was free.

If i was doing my first home project I would certainly go HERE again and build one of there proven designs. You will learn tons and will end up with something really nice. I loved my D III's


----------



## pork soda (Jun 29, 2009)

That Parts Express link is a good one, thanks.
I have a Dayton WT3 that I suppose I should learn to use.
I'm a woodworker by trade with a very nice shop at my disposal. We are set up for custom veneering as well. Whatever I decide to build will look like a million bucks...hopefully get them to sound like a few hundred bucks :laugh:
Hopefully the WT3 will give me a hint on the air space requirements for each driver as well as at least a starting point for crossover points.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

pork soda said:


> That Parts Express link is a good one, thanks.
> I have a Dayton WT3 that I suppose I should learn to use.
> I'm a woodworker by trade with a very nice shop at my disposal. We are set up for custom veneering as well. Whatever I decide to build will look like a million bucks...hopefully get them to sound like a few hundred bucks :laugh:
> Hopefully the WT3 will give me a hint on the air space requirements for each driver as well as at least a starting point for crossover points.


You could also copy one of the parts express kits and buy all the gear without the cabinet.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I still wish i could find the plans for the MTM using dayton aluminum cones and dayton silk done tweeter. That has been my favorite set of speakers by a long shot. I may have everything printed out in a box somewhere.

If you havent noticed im kind of a MTM whore.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

and for good measure diyaudio.com havent been on it in forever but a good site none the less.


----------



## pork soda (Jun 29, 2009)

I have some Dayton silk tweets and some peerless woofers I'd like to incorporate into the build.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Shoot throw them babies on a ur WT3. Find a good crossover point and what impedence the drivers are at that frequency. Build a crossover. Model up some ported boxes and win.


----------



## pork soda (Jun 29, 2009)

Might have to dig out my old laptop. Not sure if the WT3 will run on windows8.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The 701 and deck will probably function fine other then maybe some ground loop or 60hz hum.The biggest downfall,loosing memory when the 12volts is lost and using a small car deck to control it.
A 7.1THX preamp processor or receiver can be had pretty cheap used.Only the 3way crossover is missing.But if a used DQX2496 is added a full 3way active up front+7.1 is achieved with built in amps for the other channels.And more processing power.
It could almost be bought with the money the alpine would bring.

Correction.Its the DCX2496.


----------

